# circuito regulador de voltaje con un transistor



## danielec (Feb 1, 2008)

holas a toodos, bueno mi problema es que nececito hacer un reguladorcito de voltaje para un  pequeño motor dc, habia hecho un circuito super simple con un transistor c1318 y un potenciometro de 5k funcionaba bien pero el tansistor se calentaba tanto que quemaba, por eso queria aberiguar porque transistor lo puedo cambiar o que circuito simple y economico me recomiendan.


 cualquier ayudita se agradece...

   xaus.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 1, 2008)

Hola.

Usa el mismo circuito, pero, con un transistor de mayor potencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Como el TIP 41! Yo actualmente lo estoy empleando y funciona perfectamente! Si quieres un control mas preciso, bajate la revista uControl que trae un articulo con un circuito (PCB incluida) de control a través de PWM!


----------

